
A-Painter: Paint in VR in Your Browser (2016) - bringtheaction
https://blog.mozvr.com/a-painter/
======
ngokevin
Hey, we're most of the creators of A-Painter (along with Fernando Serrano from
Mozilla). If you like A-Painter, check out what we're doing now with
Supermedium (YC W18), a full VR browser. We're featuring A-Painter there, and
may do more cool things with it!
[https://store.steampowered.com/app/803010/Supermedium__Virtu...](https://store.steampowered.com/app/803010/Supermedium__Virtual_Reality_Browser/)

------
swazzy
A-Painter is great and was probably the inspiration behind several iOS AR apps
like Paint Space AR ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paint-space-
ar/id1260267722](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paint-space-
ar/id1260267722)), Draw AR ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/world-
brush/id1255729229](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/world-brush/id1255729229))
and World Brush ([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/world-
brush/id1277410449](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/world-
brush/id1277410449)).

